# NEWBIE @ Fertility Friends



## casatinka (Jul 19, 2008)

Hello everyone!

My name is Louise and I'm 36, we've been trying to start our family for the last eleven years.  I have PCOS and I'm overweight with it, this has caused many problems and is why I've had to wait so long for IVF due to the rules on BMI and needing to lose weight.  I've used Clomid, I've had a laparoscopy and ovarian drilling, I've been through 3 cycles of ovulation induction at JR Oxford, all this has been fruitless.

I'm now nearly at the end of my first IVF tx @ Woking Nuffield and I do the dreaded test this Friday!!!  I'm soooooo nervous and seeking some of your encouraging stories to get me through.  I don't know how I will cope if it's negative on Friday, it's been such a long old road, to make matters worse; a close friend will be having her baby in about 8 weeks, how that will affect me I really don't know  

Anyway, that's me in a nutshell, looking forward to becoming part of this community  

Louise
xoxoxo


----------



## Hayleigh (Apr 29, 2008)

Louise xx Welcome hun x 

Just wanted to wish you    for friday and   you get your  

Oh there are loads of fab positive stories to read hun xx not had my positive yet but next time it will be my turn  

Take care love and luck for friday xx keep us informed hun xx

  BABY DUST coming your way xxxx

Hayleigh xxxx


----------



## casatinka (Jul 19, 2008)

awww how special, thanks Hayleigh, you bought a tear to my eyes xxx


----------



## Hayleigh (Apr 29, 2008)

Louise xxx hun xxx I bring tears to my own eyes sometimes     Take care chic xxx


----------



## babyblues101 (Nov 25, 2007)

Hey just wanted to say welcome to the site you have found the right place for support and alot of people who like to have a good old natter  . 

Good luck on friday will be   for you. Hope you get that long awaited, well deserved BFP. 

Take care and keep us up to date 

xx


----------



## LoisLane (Apr 26, 2007)

Louise 

Great name, I'm a Louise too ! Wishing you a warm welcome to FF hon . I hope your 2ww is flying by and now that you have found FF you have lots to keep you busy 

I have everything crossed for you that this treatment brings you a , sending you lots of  and .

I'm going to provide you with some links that will help you navigate around the site, but also put you in touch with other members who are at a similar stage of treatment to yourself;

What Every New Member Needs to Know ~
CLICK HERE

2WW, Ladies in Waiting -
CLICK HERE

IVF General CLICK HERE

Clomid ~CLICK HERE

For Cycle buddies -CLICK HERE

A great area to get the lowdown on local clinics and meet others in your area
Locations
CLICK HERE

That should keep you busy for a while, however don't forget to have a bit of fun while you are on FF and check out the general chit chat / jokes / hobbies area

G&B - Community Fun board - great newbie chat night Wednesday at 8pm
[url=http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=1.0]CLICK HERE

To make the site easier to navigate click on the index tab at the top of any page - pink hearts mean there is something new within the board you have not read/looked at and if you scroll right down you will see the last ten posts from all over FF all are clickable  if you refresh this page (f5) it will update the last ten posts as well as the boards/threads and who's online!!!

Take some time to look at the *help tab* too 

Wishing you the best of luck for Friday . Please pop back on and let us know how you get on .

Louj


----------



## Bazza (Jun 23, 2008)

Hi Louise,

I just wanted to wish lots of luck for your test on fri     and I   you get a  . Keeping everything crossed for you x


----------



## coughsweet (Nov 21, 2006)

Hello Louise

lots and lots of      for testing on Friday - hope your long journey ends with a   this time 

I know the last few days of the 2ww are the worst    but there is masses of support on these boards whatever your result. I have found it particularly helpful to get to know people in my area on the location boards and to meet up with some of them

best wishes
love coughsweet x


----------



## casatinka (Jul 19, 2008)

Thank you to all of you for your good luck wishes  
I will certainly try out all the links and report back with Friday's result  
Love
Louise xxx


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Nice to have met you tonight in chat!

  

Wishing you Friendship  &    


If you need any help just ask!
~Dizzi~


----------



## casatinka (Jul 19, 2008)

Thanks Dizzi, you're a true  
Speak soon...


----------



## Hayleigh (Apr 29, 2008)

Louise xxx

 for tomorrow xxxxx


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)




----------



## casatinka (Jul 19, 2008)

HELLOOOOOOOOOO!

OMG I can't believe!  We got a  this morning, I'm in absolute shock but elated beyond comprehension 

I didn't sleep at all well last night and when I did I kept dreaming of  results!  I was so scared this morning on my own in the bathroom, with nothing on but my my lucky necklace on!  

I did THREE different branded pg tests, all positive, geez, just saying that gives me goose bumps!

I called WN with the result and I'm booked for the first scan on the 14 August, soooooo excited,     like mad that it all stays in place, then the nurse told me that I'm 4 weeks pregnant today, I just cried with joy!

11 years we've been waiting for this, it's so encouraging, thank you to all for your goodluck wishes and I'm so excited to chat with you in the coming weeks/months/years!

Lots of Love

Louise
xoxoxo


----------



## LoisLane (Apr 26, 2007)

Hiya Louise  

Humungous congratulations on your            

Louj


----------



## Godswill (Jun 13, 2008)

Casatinka

 hun, thats brilliant news....  

I pray it all works out for you. I genuinely do  

take care


----------



## Hayleigh (Apr 29, 2008)

LOUISE XXXX 'YAY'

          

So pleased for you hunni xxx

Love Hayleigh xxx


----------



## titch2 (Jul 14, 2008)

Hi Casatinka

   ^

  

so happy for you      

take care x


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

It gives me great pleasure to pass on some new Links for you 

Bun in the Oven!
CLICK HERE

Waiting for first scan 
CLICK HERE



Look after yourself for the next 8 months and dont be a stranger 

~Dizzi~


----------



## Bazza (Jun 23, 2008)

Congratulations      

I'm so pleased for you, what great news.

 .


----------



## casatinka (Jul 19, 2008)

Hey Hey!!  Thanks to all for your kind posts.  Now bring on the next hurdle!!     we get through this without a hitch


----------



## coughsweet (Nov 21, 2006)

Wonderful news          

wishing you a healthy and happy pregnancy hon

love coughsweet x


----------

